# Happy, happy parrot dancing "Gangnam Style".....AWESOME !



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2013)

This is the cutest ever  ! 

http://youtu.be/qTl1asCDOgs


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a day-maker! :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 29, 2013)

_*That was lovely they are real dags aren't they, on the same page i spotted this cockatiel who sings what a clever boy*_



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9NZnpleU0s


----------

